# 11+6 opinions?



## bbbbbbb811

What do you ladies think? Girl or boy?
 



Attached Files:







20160505_150518.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 33


----------



## Sophiejash

I'd say boy!


----------



## KylasBaby

I think the skull looks more rounded and if that's a nub looks pretty parallel to the spine though both are hard to tell as the picture isn't very clear so I think :pink:


----------



## mummof1

I think girl too !


----------



## bbbbbbb811

I'm pretty clueless and can't tell a nub unless it it so obvious it's unmissable lol! Thank you so far, think I'll be having a gender scan at 16 weeks to find out for sure:)


----------



## Isme

In leaning toward boy. Nowhere near 100%, since I can't make out a nub. The head is blurry too, but I think it looks a little boyish. Can't wait to see an update!


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## bbbbbbb811

I think my extra belly may of affected the quality! My first pregnancy scan was really clear but I was a good 4 stone lighter lol. Thank for the guesses! I will update when I know and more guesses are welcome:)


----------



## myangel167

I say girl based on what I think is the nub


----------



## LoraLoo

That's a super clear nub I say girl!


----------



## DobbyForever

I say girl but I don't have a basis for that. Just got a girly feeling :)


----------



## WantaBelly

Skull says boy but nub says girl..... Can't wait to see the update!


----------



## bsmalmasm

I think girl!


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Looks like the majority is swaying girl! Which wouldn't surprise me cause we haven't given birth to a boy for generations lol. Gender scan booked for second week in June so will know for sure then. thank you for your opinions!:)


----------



## mommaplus05

bbbbbbb811 said:


> What do you ladies think? Girl or boy?

Looks like a little girl!!


----------



## mommaplus05

mommaplus05 said:


> bbbbbbb811 said:
> 
> 
> What do you ladies think? Girl or boy?
> 
> Looks like a little girl!!Click to expand...

 here is mine..I was first told boy but turns out it is a girl.
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2016-04-29-18-21-40.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Mommaplus(I forgot to quote!) - Yeah I see the nub there! And it does point up slightly which would suggest boy but congratulations on having a girl:) From what I got from Google I think might see the nub on my scan picture but it just seems really long compared to other people's babies nubs so I didn't think it was the nub lol!


----------



## bbbbbbb811

WantaBelly said:


> Skull says boy but nub says girl..... Can't wait to see the update!

That's what I have been thinking. From what I looked at the nub is definitely girly but skull is no where near round like my little girls skull was at 12 weeks. This baby seems to have an angular forehead where my little girl was like a pea lol:)


----------



## mommaplus05

bbbbbbb811 said:


> Mommaplus(I forgot to quote!) - Yeah I see the nub there! And it does point up slightly which would suggest boy but congratulations on having a girl:) From what I got from Google I think might see the nub on my scan picture but it just seems really long compared to other people's babies nubs lol!

 I know right!! Check this pic out from the same day!! She even gave us a potty shot..looks boy right??
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2016-04-29-18-02-48.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mommaplus05

mommaplus05 said:


> bbbbbbb811 said:
> 
> 
> Mommaplus(I forgot to quote!) - Yeah I see the nub there! And it does point up slightly which would suggest boy but congratulations on having a girl:) From what I got from Google I think might see the nub on my scan picture but it just seems really long compared to other people's babies nubs lol!
> 
> I know right!! Check this pic out from the same day!! She even gave us a potty shot..looks boy right??Click to expand...

 but the most recent scan is clearly girl..haha
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2016-05-06-12-22-52.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Double post!


----------



## bbbbbbb811

mommaplus05 said:


> mommaplus05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bbbbbbb811 said:
> 
> 
> Mommaplus(I forgot to quote!) - Yeah I see the nub there! And it does point up slightly which would suggest boy but congratulations on having a girl:) From what I got from Google I think might see the nub on my scan picture but it just seems really long compared to other people's babies nubs lol!
> 
> I know right!! Check this pic out from the same day!! She even gave us a potty shot..looks boy right??Click to expand...
> 
> but the most recent scan is clearly girl..hahaClick to expand...

That's potty shot definitely looks girl! Just like my little girls one at 16 weeks. If that one is the latest, your baby may if just had swelling in the earlier one? Cause the later the scan, more accurate they will be surely:)


----------



## bubbles82

I think the first pic looks really obviously girl x


----------



## bsmalmasm

I say girl


----------



## bbbbbbb811

At this rate I won't need a gender scan, apart from a couple everyone is certain baby is going to be a little girl lol. Thank you everyone!


----------



## 6lilpigs

First pic looking pretty girly :)


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Thanks! Will be shocked if baby isn't a little girly:)


----------

